# Mincer what is it?



## jlpicard (Jun 8, 2021)

Is a mincer the exact same as a meat grinder?  Sorta like U.S. auto hood vs Brit bonnet, or trunk v boot?


----------



## DanMcG (Jun 8, 2021)

Probably, not sure what you're looking at, but in the UK many call a grinder a mincer.


----------



## smokerjim (Jun 8, 2021)

i think mincers are usually just smaller then grinders but will grind meat, not 100% on this but it's my best guess.


----------



## Steve H (Jun 8, 2021)

Hence meat mince.


----------



## jlpicard (Jun 8, 2021)

I was thinking maybe mincers have rotating cutting blades not unlike a food processor while grinders move the meat chunks with an auger past a blade scraping on a grinder plate.  The latter I've used for decades but as I am getting older was considering downsizing to a smaller product to chop my meats.  I don't want to emulsify my meat like you may want for a frankfurter though.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 8, 2021)

Medium plate mince with a cheapo hand grinder.


----------



## PinkOstrich (Jun 8, 2021)

jlpicard said:


> Is a mincer the exact same as a meat grinder?  Sorta like U.S. auto hood vs Brit bonnet, or trunk v boot?


Yup, in the U.K. a mincer is a grinder.
what you call ground beef we call mince, or minced beef.


----------

